# Damp test at Malvern?



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
does anyone know if it will be possible to get a damp test done at the Malvern show on the Sunday?

This will be our first motorcaravan show, and we had thought we could easily get a damp test done on our hymer we bought last autumn. Phoned both Hymer UK & Brownhills and they say they don't do damp tests at shows.

Am I being too optimistic about combining a trip to the show with wanting to get something done???

thanks in advance
Sally


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Hi paludic, I have been to quite a few shows and never seen anyone doing damp tests. I can bring my damp meter if you wish to check it yourself. Its not a posh one but does indicate areas of damp.
Ian


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks for the offer Ian,
I think that we need a "proper" damp test for our Hymer as it is still under warrenty, and we have to have the certificate for future ref if it does leak - I seem to remember reading that to keep up the warrenty we have to have the annual test done.
So thanks but not to worry - maybe in years to come when the van is out of warrenty then I'll be back for a DIY test, 
best wishes
Sally


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Engineer who tested mine used a Damp Detector just as suggested here dont know of any other way to test.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

On a quick skim through I expected to see response:



Yes the site is damp but drying out nicely now


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Paludic, I think what you may be suggesting comes under annual habitation check. Mine is way past that so maybe someone with a newer van can advise.
Ian


----------

